# Please help...don't know what to do



## Bunk (Nov 7, 2019)

Hello, my mother owns the 2005 Nissan Maxima. While driving it over the weekend, the Brake and the Battery dashboard lights flicker and then the car looses complete power. When you press the accelerator nothing happens, and literally a few seconds later the car regains power and all is fine again. It happened again a few minutes later. My mother is afraid to drive it. Even the Nissan dealer could not help us. I know we shouldn’t just replace parts but maybe an alternator, loose/corroded wires/a bad ground. My Mom keeps asking me what to do and I am at a lost.
Any info or help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like you may have some bad connections. Inspect the battery connectors by removing both of them and cleaning the connectors and battery posts with two tablespoons of baking soda with an equal amount of water in a clean container. Stir the solution to form a paste, then use a toothbrush to apply the paste to each terminal and connector; the solution will begin to sizzle as it interacts with the corrosion. Use a wire brush to remove the remaining residue. Also inspect the negative cable connector at the engine block. Make sure everything is tight.

Inspect all the engine harness ground points for oxidation and tightness.


----------

